# My boat broke. Can I go with someone



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

My boat broke stupid lower unit. Lord knows when it will be ready. I can go ya Galveston. But. I am from baytown. I can pay gas etc. thanks. I love to fish


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Never mind. I got my jet ski working. Thanks. Though


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

lol, that was fast


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

That's because my boat really is broke. But I also have a jet ski. Charged battery starts up. I will see what happens in water. Tommorow


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

Look at SEI lower units.......1/3 cost of a OEM unit


----------

